# remove db5 Version 5.3.28_8



## ProServ (Jul 3, 2022)

Hi, would like to remove db5 and pkg remove wants to remove other pkgs that I presume depend on db5. db5 is now eol. What's a good way to remove db5 and get it to rebuild (via pkg) the pkgs it wants to also remove

```
Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        ap24-mod_fastcgi: 2.4.7.1
        ap24-mod_fcgid: 2.3.9
        apache24: 2.4.54
        apr: 1.7.0.1.6.1_2
        db5: 5.3.28_8
        mod_php80: 8.0.18_2
        mutt: 2.2.3
```
Thanks for assistance with this.


----------



## ayleid96 (Jul 3, 2022)

Please refer to this post.


----------



## ProServ (Jul 6, 2022)

Followed that post you mention with the 'how to' from SirDice. A day later root nightly mail shows the deprecated pkg db5 still there. 

```
# pkg remove db5-5.3.28_8

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        ap24-mod_fastcgi: 2.4.7.1
        ap24-mod_fcgid: 2.3.9
        apache24: 2.4.54
        apr: 1.7.0.1.6.1_2
        db5: 5.3.28_8
        mod_php80: 8.0.18_2
        mutt: 2.2.3
```
/etc/make.conf has:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= dbd=18
```
tried the make build for the port but that only produces a ton of failures.
guess at this point just run the pkg remove and reinstall the above pkg's 

thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2022)

ProServ said:


> /etc/make.conf has:
> DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= dbd=18


I made a typo in that post (I have corrected it now). It's `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= bdb=18`

After you have rebuilt Apache24 and apr, a `pkg autoremove` should remove that db5 package.


----------



## ProServ (Jul 8, 2022)

SirDice said:


> I made a typo in that post (I have corrected it now). It's `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= bdb=18`
> 
> After you have rebuilt Apache24 and apr, a `pkg autoremove` should remove that db5 package.


Hi Sir Dice,
After changing /etc/make.conf to add `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= bdb=18`
then running make in apache24 and apr1

# pkg autoremove does this:

```
Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        help2man: 1.49.1
        libtool: 2.4.6_1
        py38-ply: 3.11
        texinfo: 6.8_1,1

Number of packages to be removed: 4

 # pkg info |grep db5
db5-5.3.28_8                   Oracle Berkeley DB, revision 5.3
```
also, when running make for apache24 and apr, it doesn't ask about any database options.

Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## ProServ (Jul 8, 2022)

Tried removing apache24 and reinstalling from pkg but it still wants to add db5

```
# pkg remove apache24
Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        ap24-mod_fastcgi: 2.4.7.1
        ap24-mod_fcgid: 2.3.9
        apache24: 2.4.54
        mod_php80: 8.0.18_2

Number of packages to be removed: 4

Then add apache24 back...

# pkg install apache24
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 3 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        apache24: 2.4.54
        apr: 1.7.0.1.6.1_2
        db5: 5.3.28_8

Number of packages to be installed: 3
```
Thanks.


----------



## ProServ (Jul 8, 2022)

Hi Sir Dice,

```
rm -rf www/apache24, rm -rf devel/apr1

portsnap fetch extract

make build in www/apache24 and devel/apr1

portmaster --packages-build apache24

The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Install www/apache24
        Upgrade pcre2-10.39_1 to pcre2-10.40
        Upgrade pkg-1.17.5_1 to pkg-1.18.3
        Upgrade libxml2-2.9.13_1 to libxml2-2.9.13_2
        Upgrade libnghttp2-1.46.0 to libnghttp2-1.48.0
```
seems doing it this way doesn't build/install db5

It does a make install but during the build process saw references to db18.

Now run make deinstall (www/apache24) and then portmaster -P www/apache24

this is really a PITA!

Starting apache24.

```
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libdb-5.3.so.0" not found, required by "httpd"
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache24: WARNING: failed to start apache24

# pkg delete apache24

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        ap24-mod_fastcgi: 2.4.7.1
        ap24-mod_fcgid: 2.3.9
        apache24: 2.4.54
        mod_php80: 8.0.20

Number of packages to be removed: 4

 # pkg upgrade -f apache24
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        db5: 5.3.28_8

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        apache24-2.4.54

Number of packages to be installed: 1
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 1

The process will require 49 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: n
```
Somewhere db5 is required just not sure where.

thanks.


----------



## VladiBG (Jul 8, 2022)

The db5 port currently does not have a maintainer
					

Hi, there! I'm new on this forum and I know almost nothing about FreeBSD. I run FreeBSD 13, here it is uname -a result: FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2022)

ProServ said:


> Somewhere db5 is required just not sure where.


Ok, do `pkg info -r db5` and see what else is depending on it.


----------



## ProServ (Jul 9, 2022)

Hi,
 # pkg info -r db5
pkg: No package(s) matching db5

I assume pkg install looks at /etc/make.conf and if not, then perhaps another file is adding db5.

Thanks.


----------



## ProServ (Jul 9, 2022)

Hi,
Apache24 won't start because of the missing db5

# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache24 start
Performing sanity check on apache24 configuration:
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libdb-5.3.so.0" not found, required by "httpd"
Starting apache24.
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libdb-5.3.so.0" not found, required by "httpd"
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache24: WARNING: failed to start apache24

removed apache24 (pkg delete apache24), went www/apache24 and ran build again, it fails to build because missing db5.

Removed the www/apache24 port, then portsnap fetch extract to get clean tree. Will try the make build in apache24 and see what happens.

# make build fails in apache24 ...
ld: error: unable to find library -ldb-5.3
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** [htdigest] Error code 1

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/apache24/work/httpd-2.4.54/support

and of course, pkg install apache24 wants to install db5.

Thanks.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jul 10, 2022)

I think the DB options are in the apr port so you should make config there and rebuild.


----------



## ProServ (Jul 10, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> I think the DB options are in the apr port so you should make config there and rebuild.


Hi,
Yes you are right, make config in devel/apr1 has db checked. Unchecked Berkely DB and then ran make. Subsequently ran pkg delete apr apache24 db5. Then ran # make in www/apache24, built with no errors.

Finally, ran pkg install apache24 and it still wants to install db5 ...

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        apache24: 2.4.54
        db5: 5.3.28_8

Would it be the case when running make config in www/apache24 with all the AUTHN* options checked that it is causing db5 to be installed?

Running pkg install apr also wants to install db5
# pkg install apr
New packages to be INSTALLED:
        db5: 5.3.28_8

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        apr-1.7.0.1.6.1_2 (options changed)

Thanks.


----------



## ProServ (Jul 10, 2022)

While waiting for some suggestions for this db5 removal, upgraded from 12.3 to 13.1. Subsequently ran # pkg-static upgrade -f
.
.
New packages to be INSTALLED:
    db5: 5.3.28_8

Can't win with this at all.
Perhaps Sir Dice has some answers
Thanks.


----------



## VladiBG (Jul 10, 2022)

Read my post #8 about the pkg and db5.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jul 10, 2022)

ProServ said:


> Can't win with this at all.


You won’t if you mix ports and packages, no.

Looking at #4 SirDice already recommended building apr and apache24 from ports so I‘m just repeating the same advice.


----------



## Nyantastic (Jul 12, 2022)

I too got the security messages about db5 and so I tried `pkg remove db5` then it told me it would remove apache2.4 as well, so I decided to just put up with the security warnings.


----------



## ProServ (Jul 25, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> You won’t if you mix ports and packages, no.
> 
> Looking at #4 SirDice already recommended building apr and apache24 from ports so I‘m just repeating the same advice.


Hey Richardtoohey2,
I followed what SirDice said, it did not work for me. SirDice said BUILD and not INSTALL. That is what I did. This is one area of FreeBSD that has always given me headaches. There has to be some dependency setting somewhere that is causing this. I don't give a rats a$$ about desinstall apache/apr as I have the important files anyway. Thing is, rebuild via pkg and you are back to square 1 with a newly installed (and deprecated) db5 even though you have db18 installed.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jul 25, 2022)

Sorry I just meant I hadn’t added anything new (I had just repeated what SirDice had already said). I only use ports and changing the apr config and rebuilding fixed it for me.


----------



## ProServ (Jul 31, 2022)

Got rid of db5.

Using pkg remove it wants to remove packages that depend on db5....

# pkg remove db5-5.3.28_8

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        ap24-mod_fastcgi: 2.4.7.1
        ap24-mod_fcgid: 2.3.9
        apache24: 2.4.54
        apr: 1.7.0.1.6.1_2
        db5: 5.3.28_8
        mod_php80: 8.0.18_2
        mutt: 2.2.3

As an alternative to running  *pkg remove db5*, cd /usr/ports/databases/db5
# make deinstall

It used pkg remove and ONLY removed db5. 

root nightly mail has stopped complaining about db5..
Checking for packages with security vulnerabilities:

Checking for packages with mismatched checksums:

-- End of security output --


----------



## kjpetrie (Jul 31, 2022)

Sorry, SirDice, it doesn't work. After adding DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= bdb=18 to etc/make.conf and checking there is no jail-specific make.conf:

```
]# /usr/local/bin/poudriere options -sj 13amd64 -p local -z kjpservers devel/apr1 | tail -n 8
===> The following configuration options are available for db5-5.3.28_8:
     CRYPTO=on: Cryptography support
     DEBUG=off: Build with debugging support
     DOCS=on: Build and/or install documentation
     JAVA=off: Java platform support
     L10N=off: Localization support (EXPERIMENTAL)
     TCL=off: Tcl scripting language support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

This dependency is hard coded somewhere in devel/apr1 or www/apache24 and appears not to be using a default. I will investigate further after lunch!

*Update: *

```
]$ grep bdb /usr/local/poudriere/ports/local/devel/apr1/Makefile
BDB_USES=               bdb:5+
```

Used `poudriere options` to set BDB=off instead.


----------

